# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Djecji doplatak

## a.k.

Ispricavam se ako ova tema vec postoji, ali ja ju nisam uspjela naci. Zanima me sve o tome, ko ima pravo na to, gdje se to ide prijaviti i tako. Unaprijed hvala! :Confused:

----------


## martinela

i mene zanima...

----------


## genius

podnosiš prijavu HZMO za svaku godinu.odnosno za nastavak d.d. do kraja 2.mj
imaš više *kategorija* iznosa a to ovisi o dohotku 299kn 249kn 199kn za treće dijete + 500kn ,za 4 dijete 1000kn.
pravo na d.d. imaju osobe s prebival.RH,HR državljani...
ukupan dohodak kućanstva se zbroji i podjeli na članove kućanstva ...nesmije prijeći 1663kn. 
kupiš tiskanicu za d.d.u kjižari i na poleđini ti piše štp je potrebno.osobna podnositelja,rodni list djeteta,prosjek plaće, ako si na biro potvrda s biroa ,br.računa za uplatu.... mislim da sam ti bar malo pomogla koliko sam se uspjela sjetiti...

----------


## Rency

evo linka
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=5

----------


## martinela

faja  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> imaš više *kategorija* iznosa a to ovisi o dohotku 299kn 249kn 199kn za treće dijete + 500kn ,za 4 dijete 1000kn.


i za četvrto je +500, ali za peto ....... itd nema ništ gratis

----------


## a.k.

Zanima me jedna stvar. Na stranici od mirovinskog pise pa se se za ostvarivanje prava na djecji doplatak uzimaju u obzir prihodi iz prethodne godine. A sto ako trenutno nemas prihoda? Znaci li stvarno da ne mogu ostvariti pravo na djecji doplatak jer sam prethodne godine imala prihode? 
Ja bih trebala ici stazirati sljedeci mjesec i stazirat cu godinu dana, na zalost za to necu primati placu, ali moram to odraditi kako bih mogla dalje raditi u struci. I ako sam dobro shvatila, iako necu primati placu nemam pravo na djecji doplatak zato jer sam veci dio ove godine radila i imala prihode??

----------


## Trina

Tako je. Znači u 2. mj. 2012. ćeš dati zahtjev za dječji a gleda se prosjek ukupnih prihoda (tvoj i mužev) iz 2011.

----------


## paid

a kako je kad si na porodiljnom,uzima se taj porodiljni i mužev prihod????

----------


## trampolina

Meni su 2010. uzimali za prosjek i jedno i drugo. Ne znam je li se što promijenilo otad.

----------


## jelena.O

ako netko do sad nije koristio dječji, a ima pravo na njega može s *prvim radnim danom u novoj godini* predat zahtjev za isti, ne treba čekat 2.mjesec, tada se pretežno predaju papiri za nastavni dječji. Inače oni ga isplačuju od datuma podnošenja punovaljnih papira.
Uzima se u obzir svi prihodi znači i komplikacije, porodiljski, plače, honorari itd.

----------


## trampolina

Jelena.O, jel ovo vrijedi i za one koji su ga koristili, izgubili pravo na njega pa ponovno stekli uvjete (pauza cca godinu)?

----------


## winnerica

> Jelena.O, jel ovo vrijedi i za one koji su ga koristili, izgubili pravo na njega pa ponovno stekli uvjete (pauza cca godinu)?


DA!!!

----------


## trampolina

Hvala winnerice!

Evo pričam s poznanicom s HZMO, zahtjev za DD se može predati bilo kad u godini (osim ako nije u pitanju produženje DD), ali za prosjek primanja se gleda prethodna kalendarska godina.

----------


## jelena.O

uprav tak,svi misle da baš trebaju nekaj delat u 2. mjesecu ali to nije tak.

----------


## yasmin

a kakkva je to potvrda s centra za soc. skrb koju treba predati? (_ rješenje Centra za socijalnu skrb (o skrbništvu, o čuvanju i odgoju djeteta)_

----------


## winnerica

> a kakkva je to potvrda s centra za soc. skrb koju treba predati? (_ rješenje Centra za socijalnu skrb (o skrbništvu, o čuvanju i odgoju djeteta)_


To vrijedi za samohrane roditelje ili (nisam sigurna) za roditelje djece sa specijalnim potrebama. Mi "obični" to netrebamo.

----------


## jelena.O

specijalne potrebe se rješavaju preko komijisje i za to treba imati rješenja iz Centra ( za nezaposlene), ili Hzzo za zaposlene

----------


## paid

hvala, a gdje uzmem te papire o mojim primanjima prošle godine s obzirom da sam bila na bolovanju i porodiljnom i koliki najviše mjesečni prihodi za četveročlanu obitelj mogu biti????

----------


## trampolina

Ne znam za ovo prvo, ali prihodi po članu kućanstva ne smiju biti veći od 1660 kn.

----------


## saska7

a sto kad poslodavac nije isplacivao placu gotovo cijelu godinu jer porezna sjedi na racunu firme? koji papir onda predati?

----------


## jelena.O

> hvala, a gdje uzmem te papire o mojim primanjima prošle godine s obzirom da sam bila na bolovanju i porodiljnom i koliki najviše mjesečni prihodi za četveročlanu obitelj mogu biti????


za jednu osobu je prosječno 1660 i manje pamnoži , ak je bolovanje bilo na firmu onda u firmi, ak je bilo kao komplikacije onda u Hzzo

----------


## jelena.O

> a sto kad poslodavac nije isplacivao placu gotovo cijelu godinu jer porezna sjedi na racunu firme? koji papir onda predati?


hraži papir u firmi,jedino ak su oni pisali da su isplatili lovu ( tj. plačali porez) a nisu anda si malonagrabusila.

----------


## sss

Tražila bih doplatak za djecu prvi puta. Imamo troje djece, bila sam na porodiljnom prošlu godinu i još jesam, muž ima male prihode pa mislim da imamo pravo na to. Vjerujem da sam većinu potrebnih radnji shvatila, samo me muče ''članovi kućanstva''. Je li to isto kao kod onog dohodovnog cenzusa kod plaćanja vrtića? Onaj tko nije prijavljen na zajedničkoj adresi nije član kućanstva? MM je igrom slučaja prijavljen na jednoj adresi, djeca i ja na drugoj (stan u mom vlasništvu), a živimo svi zajedno u unajmljenom stanu na trećoj adresi (nemamo tu prijavljeno boravište). Jesmo li onda samo djeca i ja kućanstvo pa se prihodi MM ne predaju ili....?
Hvala.

----------


## trampolina

Vidiš, i nama je bilo ovako svojevremeno, ali tad mi uopće nije palo na pamet da bi to nešto moglo igrat ulogu  :Unsure:

----------


## winnerica

> Tražila bih doplatak za djecu prvi puta. Imamo troje djece, bila sam na porodiljnom prošlu godinu i još jesam, muž ima male prihode pa mislim da imamo pravo na to. Vjerujem da sam većinu potrebnih radnji shvatila, samo me muče ''članovi kućanstva''. Je li to isto kao kod onog dohodovnog cenzusa kod plaćanja vrtića? Onaj tko nije prijavljen na zajedničkoj adresi nije član kućanstva? MM je igrom slučaja prijavljen na jednoj adresi, djeca i ja na drugoj (stan u mom vlasništvu), a živimo svi zajedno u unajmljenom stanu na trećoj adresi (nemamo tu prijavljeno boravište). Jesmo li onda samo djeca i ja kućanstvo pa se prihodi MM ne predaju ili....?
> Hvala.


Jeste, svi ste članovi istog kućanstva, bez obzira na adrese različite (to je i uvedeno da se spriječe razne manipulacije s tim podatkom), tj. djeca imaju oba roditelja!  :Wink:

----------


## saska7

> hraži papir u firmi,jedino ak su oni pisali da su isplatili lovu ( tj. plačali porez) a nisu anda si malonagrabusila.


u to nisam ziher...kak to saznati? ako nisu nis pisali jer su u blokadi (jer nisu ni isplacivali)? koji onda papir? ili je to isti papir samo sa nulama?

----------


## prima

> u to nisam ziher...kak to saznati? ako nisu nis pisali jer su u blokadi (jer nisu ni isplacivali)? koji onda papir? ili je to isti papir samo sa nulama?


ip obrazac ("porezna kartica"-ono što se predaje na poreznu kad se traži povrat poreza), i trebaju biti nule.

----------


## MarijaP

Mm je dobio ispunjen ip obrazac iako mu poslodavac nije isplatio placu niti uplatio doprinose. 
Predao je zahtjev za povrat poreza i dosla mu je uplatnica jer je porezna prebacila na njega obavezu uplate poreza. 
Pisao je nakakav zahtjev za povlacenje zahtjeva za povrat poreza i tako rijesio problem. 

Cisto da znas da poslodavci stvarno svasta rade i muljaju pa ako se nadjes u takvom belaju, pisi zahtjeve za ponistenje zahtjeva lol

Ne znam kako to utjece na dobivanje dd.

Ja sam pokusavala dobiti nekakav papir (radi cijene vrtica) na kojem ce pisati da to sto je poslodavac predao na poreznu da je sve uplatio nije istina i na poreznoj su mi rekli da oni tu ne mogu nista. 
Dosla sam do zene na visem polozaju i saznala da oni na salteru porezne itekako mogu sve vidjeti. Izmedju njih i informacije stoji jedan klik misem.

Nisam do kraja izgurala pricu jer sam u medjuvremenu rodila trece dijete pa mi vise nije trebalo.

----------


## umiljata

> Jeste, svi ste članovi istog kućanstva, bez obzira na adrese različite (to je i uvedeno da se spriječe razne manipulacije s tim podatkom), tj. djeca imaju oba roditelja!


A je l' ja mogu prijaviti svoju svekrvu i šogoricu koje nemaju nikakve prihode, a žive na istoj adresi kao i mi? Da li mi i one ulaze u članove kućanstva?

----------


## ana.m

Potvrdu s porezne podižem prema mjestu stanovanja ili moram ići u Av. Dubrovnik? Kada predam zahjtev i oni ga obrade, da li dobivam zaostatke za ovu godinu. Recimo, pošalju mi rješenje u 2. mjesecu s isplatom u 3. mjesecu...Da li mi isplate i uza 1. i 2. mjesec ili?

----------


## winnerica

> Potvrdu s porezne podižem prema mjestu stanovanja ili moram ići u Av. Dubrovnik? Kada predam zahjtev i oni ga obrade, da li dobivam zaostatke za ovu godinu. Recimo, pošalju mi rješenje u 2. mjesecu s isplatom u 3. mjesecu...Da li mi isplate i uza 1. i 2. mjesec ili?


Prema mjestu stanovanja dižeš. Samo ne ići prerano jer sam ja lani išla oko 20.1. i dobila za mm-a i mene obrazac sa 000000 i dolje napomenom da nisu stigli obraditi sve podatke još :grrrrm: (a "pametni" službenik mi niš nije rekao, samo je uzel osobne iskaznice, tražil OIB da provjeri i printal - ja sretna ugrabila papire i van, kad ono sto čuda....), tak da sam išla po drugi puta početkom 2. mj. - onda su imali prave iznose.  Zaostatke isplačuju prema datumu kad si predala pravovaljane, tj. sve papire (ne ak nekaj fali!). Teško da buš dobila rješenje u 2. mj., tad su u turbo gužvi! Ja sam lani produljivala, nosila osobno tam u Žajinu negdje oko 20.2. i rješenje dobila u 6. mj. + isplate za 3., 4., 5. mj.  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Puno ti hvala...nego, zakaj nisi dobila za 01. i 2. mjesec? 
Ako sam dobro shvatila..Recimo da mi rješenje bude gotovo u 5. mjesecu i tada dobivam prvu isplatu za 03., 04., 05. i 06. mjesec i onda još redovno svaki mjesec u toj godini i 01. i 2. mjesec u sljedećoj godini. A ako želim primati i dalje, moram dokazati da imma pravo na to, oliti skupiti ponovo papire o primanjima....Je li tak ili?

----------


## prima

zašto uzimate potvrdu sa porezne? to je samo za obrtnike. naravno ako ste obrtnici, zanemarite upad.  :Predaja: 

s mirovinskog:
  potvrdu POREZNE UPRAVE za dohodak od samostalnog rada (za nove podnositelje zahtjeva)

----------


## winnerica

> Puno ti hvala...nego, zakaj nisi dobila za 01. i 2. mjesec? 
> Ako sam dobro shvatila..Recimo da mi rješenje bude gotovo u 5. mjesecu i tada dobivam prvu isplatu za 03., 04., 05. i 06. mjesec i onda još redovno svaki mjesec u toj godini i 01. i 2. mjesec u sljedećoj godini. A ako želim primati i dalje, moram dokazati da imma pravo na to, oliti skupiti ponovo papire o primanjima....Je li tak ili?


Ana.m. dobila sam ja novac i za 1. i 2. mj., to mi je sjelo redovno jer je bilo po prethodnom (starom) rješenju, radila sam produženje lani, ove godine opet radim.
Sve ostalo si super skontala!  :Wink:

----------


## winnerica

> zašto uzimate potvrdu sa porezne? to je samo za obrtnike. naravno ako ste obrtnici, zanemarite upad. 
> 
> s mirovinskog:
>   potvrdu POREZNE UPRAVE za dohodak od samostalnog rada (za nove podnositelje zahtjeva)


To je za SVE jer prihode možeš imati i npr. od iznajmljivanja nekretnine i sl. i predaju je svi, bez obzira novi/produljenje.

----------


## ana.m

> zašto uzimate potvrdu sa porezne? to je samo za obrtnike. naravno ako ste obrtnici, zanemarite upad. 
> 
> s mirovinskog:
>   potvrdu POREZNE UPRAVE za dohodak od samostalnog rada (za nove podnositelje zahtjeva)


Plavuša, još i bolje!

pih, sad vidim drugi odgovor..a ništ put pod noge...

----------


## winnerica

> A je l' ja mogu prijaviti svoju svekrvu i šogoricu koje nemaju nikakve prihode, a žive na istoj adresi kao i mi? Da li mi i one ulaze u članove kućanstva?


Nazovi Mirovinsko i pitaj ih, imaju telefon di odgovara službenica na  takva pitanja. Mislim da bi svekrva barem mogla proći, samo pazi da ipak nema nekakva primanja ili porez za koji niti neznaš...

----------


## prima

> To je za SVE jer prihode možeš imati i npr. od iznajmljivanja nekretnine i sl. i predaju je svi, bez obzira novi/produljenje.


ma kužim ja što je potvrda sa porezne, nego evo kako ja to čitam, ispalo bi da svi trebaju na poreznu po potvrdu, a ne trebaju
a nisam ni plavuša  :Grin:

----------


## winnerica

Pa i trebaju svi potvrdu s porezne, bez toga ti je zahtjev nepotpun.

----------


## prima

ja nosim potvrdu svog poslodavca o visini primanja (konkretno nosim IP obrazac), a može i UTV-102 obrazac ( to je oznaka za narudžbu u  NN) ili bilo kakav "potvrda o visini dohotka u yyyy godini" obrazac, sa potpisom i pečatom poslodavca. 
evo opet sa mirovinskog:
[QUOTE*Za utvrđivanje dohodovnog cenzusa:
*-  potvrdu ISPLATITELJA PRIHODA o ostvarenim prihodima podnositelja zahtjeva i svih članova kućanstva u prethodnoj kalendarskoj godini (plaća ostvarena kod poslodavca za rad u tuzemstvu inozemstvu, naknade ostvarene zbog njege i skrbi o djetetu, naknade za vrijeme privremene spriječenosti za rad, naknade zbog nezaposlenosti, naknade zbog profesionalne rehabilitacije)][/QUOTE]

i dok ovo pišem kužim šta si mi ranije rekla  :Idea: 
sa porezne da ne bi sakrio neke prihode. mislim da je mirovinsko dužno po službenoj dužnosti to provjeravati, po ovom sa njihovih stranica ne bi rekla da imaju pravo zahtijevati potvrdu porezne.. u svakom slučaju, ja sam već 3 puta podnosila bez potvrde sa porezne, i uredno primam dječji, nikad mi nisu tražili dopunu dokumentacije. sad 4. put podnosim samo sa IP

----------


## winnerica

A nas u Žajinoj uredno traže za produženje SVE papire.

----------


## prima

po uputama sa mirovinskog, dokumentacija je kompletna i bez potvrde sa porezne ( iznimka su obrtnici i sl. i to samo za nove zahtjeve) 
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=1525

 zašto vas maltretiraju s tim nije mi jasno? zar se na poreznoj ne plaća 40 kn taksenih maraka za tu potvrdu? 
osim toga stvaraju se gužve nepotrebno, jer je poslodavcima rok za predaju dokumenata po kojima porezna kasnije izdaje te potvrde 31.01., pa je rok za obradu tih podataka i izdavanje potvrda samo 4 tjedna, uz ionako povećan posao zbog prijava poreza na dohodak.

----------


## winnerica

Taksa se ne naplaćuje za dokumente koji su vezani uz DD. Meni nije teško otići po to, predala bi im i od susjeda papire ak mi mogu pomoći...

----------


## L&L

Kratko pitanje, da li za djecu treba i izvod iz matice i rodni list ili samo jedno od toga, nije mi jasno.

----------


## Smokvica.

ja zvala i pitala, žena mi rekla da je rodni list dovoljan, kopije  :Smile:

----------


## L&L

> ja zvala i pitala, žena mi rekla da je rodni list dovoljan, kopije


HVALA, još čekam od muža potvrdu od firme i idem predati

----------


## yasmin

dio godine sam radila, dio bila na komplikacijama i dio na porodiljnom...dakle, treba mi potvrda s porezne, a za bolovanje i komplikacije treba potvrda s hzzo-a ili?
za nezaposlene treba potvrda s burze? a za one u mirovini?
uhhh........

----------


## filip

Ja sam dobila IP obrazac od firme do 9mj,poslije se vodim na komplikacijama.Znači moram sa HZZO-a dignuti papir za komplikacije.Dali onda moram vaditi papir sa porezne ili nemoram?Trebam roditi tek krajem 3/2012 pa bi predala u 4.mjesecu papire za DD.Jel to znači da dobivam i ja zaostatke za 2012 god.?

----------


## winnerica

Mislim da vam je za sve nedoumice najbolje nazvati ovaj br. Mirovinskog od 8 do 16 sati,  0800 – 63 63 63 (besplatni broj telefona). Javlja se ljubazna gospođa i daje sve savjete.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja sam dobila IP obrazac od firme do 9mj,poslije se vodim na komplikacijama.Znači moram sa HZZO-a dignuti papir za komplikacije.Dali onda moram vaditi papir sa porezne ili nemoram?Trebam roditi tek krajem 3/2012 pa bi predala u 4.mjesecu papire za DD.Jel to znači da dobivam i ja zaostatke za 2012 god.?


dobit ćeš od kad si predala ak su papiri ok, ništ više

----------


## ana.m

Sad mi opet nije jasno...Ako ja predam papire sad u drugom mjesecu...Za koje mjesece ja dobivam dd. Jer sad već na drugom mjestu čitam da se NE dobivaju zaostaci!  :Embarassed:

----------


## prima

> Ja sam dobila IP obrazac od firme do 9mj,poslije se vodim na komplikacijama.Znači moram sa HZZO-a dignuti papir za komplikacije.Dali onda moram vaditi papir sa porezne ili nemoram?Trebam roditi tek krajem 3/2012 pa bi predala u 4.mjesecu papire za DD.Jel to znači da dobivam i ja zaostatke za 2012 god.?


po meni IP obrazac i potvrda sa HZZO su dovoljni, možda stvarno najbolje nazvati kako kaže winnerica
ako je to prvo dijete dd ćeš dobiti od dana predaje papira-najranije možeš predati kad dobiješ rodni list za dijete
u slučaju da već za starije dijete/djecu ostvaruješ pravo na dd, za njih predaj do 29.02., pa za bebu naknadno dopunu.

----------


## prima

> Sad mi opet nije jasno...Ako ja predam papire sad u drugom mjesecu...Za koje mjesece ja dobivam dd. Jer sad već na drugom mjestu čitam da se NE dobivaju zaostaci!


ako je "prevođenje" odnosno već primaš dječji imaš rj. da primaš do 29.02.12, i ako u tom roku (prije isteka starog rj.) predaš dokumente dobićeš dd 01.03.12.-28.02.13. , ako papire predaš 15.03.12. dobićeš dječji 15.13.12.-28.02.13.,

ako prvi put predaješ, dobićeš od dana predaje do 28.02.13.

----------


## ana.m

Hvala, sad  mi je jasno...Ma tak sam ja odmah i mislila a onda sam pročitala na dva različita mjesta da "nešto" pa sam se malo zbunila...

----------


## mala-vila

ja imam pitanje- m i ja nismo zakonski, jos uvijek su nam adrese : njegova kod njegovih staraca, moja kod mojih (kćer je sa mnom). u stvarnosti zivimo zajedno s mojom bakom (nismo tamo prijavljeni). cije ja papire predajem za ostvarivanje doplatka (1.put)
1- od mojih staraca i mene (po zakonu smo isto mjesto stanovanja)
2- samo mene i djeteta (kao odvojeno kućanstvo u stanu mojih staraca)
3- ili realno od muza, mene i bake (sto po papirima se nigdje ne vidi da tamo stanujemo svi zajedno)

u bilo kojem slucaju ostvarujem pravo na dd

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## prima

> 15.*13.*12.-28.02.13.


ovo je naravno trebalo biti 15.03.12-28.02.13.

mala-vila, ja neznam

----------


## saska7

jedno mozda sasvim nesuvislo pitanje...na samom obrascu zahtjeva za dd, pod stavkom 6. PODACI O ČALNOVIMA KUĆANSTVA PODNOSITELJA ZAHTJEVA/KORISNIKA piše da se unose podaci o članovima obitelji uključujući i djecu za kojeu se ne traži doplatak te ostalnim osobama koje žive sa podnositeljem zahtjeva. ono što meni nije jasno je da li tu upisujem ponovno sebe i klince za koje podnosim zathjev za dd ili samo ostale osobe? jer nase kucanstvo cinimo samo nas troje
hvala unaprijed (svaki put me to zbunjuje i rjesim pri predaji al onda zaboravim  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## MBee

Samo ostale osobe.

----------


## saska7

hvala na brzom odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## mandy

ja već primam dd za 2 djece i trebala bih nastaviti i dalje; termin za porod trećeg djeteta mi je 02.04.2013. ; zanima me slijedeće:
- da li imam pravo na dd za 3 djece u 2013.-oj ?
- kad da predam zahtjev? normalno do 29.02. ili nakon poroda ? 
hvala iskusnim stručnjakinjama na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka

Za  nastavak predaješ normalno do kraja 2. mjeseca.
Za novu bebu ćeš naknadno predati kad se rodi i za nju ćeš dobivati od dana rođenja.

----------


## yasmin

ja zvala mirovinsko ali svejedo imam nedoumice

sveki nam je podigla papire s porezne ali smo dobili za  2010.  ne za 2011.
 a potvrda o primanjima  s burze je za 2011???

pretpostavljam da porezna nema još podatke za 2011? ili?

žena na telefonu mi je rekla da predamo što imamo iako sam joj rekla da
 s našim primanjima u 2010. premašujemo cenzus,  mm nije bio na burzi, a i treće dijete smo dobili prije 2 mjeseca


vjerojatno trebamo pričekati još neko vrijeme pa da s porezne dobimo uvjerenje za 2011, zar ne?

i još jedno pitanjce...3. dijete smo dobili u 12 mjesecu 2011. i tek s njim ostvarujemo pravo za dd, e sad budući da je on rođen na samom kraju 2011 da li se računa u prosjek primanja za cijelu godinu ili samo za 12 mjesec? jer smo na samoj granici po dohodovnom cenzusu?

----------


## ana.m

Evo ja predala papire jučer. Bilo je "pis of kejk" Nikakve potvrde s porezne nisu potrebne, samo potvrde od poslodavca ili HZZO-a (ako jeporodiljni u pitanju) za 2011. godinu. Rodni listovi od klinaca i popunjen formular. I  to je to. Čekamo rješenje.
Nadam se da nećemo dočekati na +30.

----------


## Blekonja

može malo pomoći oko ispunjavanja formulara, tko se sjeća:

1. moram li upisati ono na vrhu broj spisa dd i osobni broj (imam ga od prošle godine kada sam predala, ne znam je li taj broj vrijedi i za ovu, a broj spisa dd nemam)
2. kaže posebni podaci o podnos. zahtjeva zaokružiti u kolonama A,B,C,D jasno mi je sve što trebam zaokružiti, ali recimo u koloni A pod slovom a) piše roditelj - posvojitelj - moram li zaokružiti samo slovo ili i roditelj (jer nisam posvojitelj)...
3. prihodi koje ostvaruje kućanstvo podnositelja zahtjeva/korisnika - tu me buni pošto se podnosi za prošlu godinu, a cijelu sam bila na porodiljnom dopustu, zaokružujem li "naknada zbog rod. dopusta" ili "plaća" 

nemojte mi se smijati, smotana sam za ova ispunjavanja, a ne bih voljela pogriješiti....unaprijed hvala

----------


## Blekonja

nitko?  :Sad:

----------


## kik@

ja sam pola prethodne godine bila nezaposlena al nisam bila na burzi jer mi prijasnji poslodavac nije vratio papire pa se nisam mogla prijaviti na burzu,kakav papir i odakle mi da prilozim da sam bila nezaposlena?

----------


## prima

> može malo pomoći oko ispunjavanja formulara, tko se sjeća:
> 
> 1. moram li upisati ono na vrhu broj spisa dd i osobni broj (imam ga od prošle godine kada sam predala, ne znam je li taj broj vrijedi i za ovu, a broj spisa dd nemam)
> 2. kaže posebni podaci o podnos. zahtjeva zaokružiti u kolonama A,B,C,D jasno mi je sve što trebam zaokružiti, ali recimo u koloni A pod slovom a) piše roditelj - posvojitelj - moram li zaokružiti samo slovo ili i roditelj (jer nisam posvojitelj)...
> 3. prihodi koje ostvaruje kućanstvo podnositelja zahtjeva/korisnika - tu me buni pošto se podnosi za prošlu godinu, a cijelu sam bila na porodiljnom dopustu, zaokružujem li "naknada zbog rod. dopusta" ili "plaća" 
> 
> nemojte mi se smijati, smotana sam za ova ispunjavanja, a ne bih voljela pogriješiti....unaprijed hvala


1. osobni broj ( iz radne knjižice) - isti ; broj spisa ima na lanjskom rješenju o dd, isti je, nije ga nužno upisati ali pobrzava rješavanje
2. označi slovo koje se odnosi na tebe
3. naknada zbog rodiljnog/roditeljskog + može biti još nešto, npr. plaća za tm ( to su prihodi čitavog kućanstva )




> ja sam pola prethodne godine bila nezaposlena al nisam bila na burzi jer mi prijasnji poslodavac nije vratio papire pa se nisam mogla prijaviti na burzu,kakav papir i odakle mi da prilozim da sam bila nezaposlena?


možeš na HZZ uzeti potvrdu da nisi bila u evidenciji u 2011. god

----------


## Blekonja

prima tnx punooooooo!!

----------


## kik@

prima hvala

----------


## mamma san

SVE U VEZI DJEČJEG DOPLATKA ZAJEDNO SA OBRASCIMA JE IZVANREDNO OBJAŠNJENO I OPISANO NA SLUŽBENIM STRANICAMA MINISTARSTVA.

IZVOLITE *LINK!*

----------


## Anastasia 30

Imam pitanje. Dali isplata jubilarne nagrade ulazi u "računanje" prihoda po članu kućanstva?

----------


## mamma san

ako ti se nalazi u potvrdi o dohotku onda ulazi... a ako se ne nalazi onda ne. ukratko http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=100

----------


## ana.m

Zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad se može zakomplicirati....
Danas sam i HZMO-a dobila kartončić na kojem piše da im hitno dostavim taj kartončić, potvrde o primanjima za 2010!???? i potvrde s porezne za 2010. i 2011. 
Čemu porezna kad su jasno rekli da ne treba?
Čemu potvrde za 2010. kad tražim DD za 2011?? Na osnovi čega oni to sada traže???
A što se hitnosti tiče. Danas je stigao kartončić na kojem je datum 16.02.!!!!

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dalmatinka

Pa ti ustvari trebaš tražiti dd za 2012 -  ali se predaju potvrde za 2011.
Ako tražiš za od dana predavanja papira ( ako je to prije kraja veljače ) oni automatski smatraju da je to za proteklu godinu i 
zato trebaš potvrdu od 2010. Nadam se da sam objasnila  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ok, krivo sam se izrazila, ja tražim da mi se isplaćuje dd u 2012. dakle, nosim potvrde od prošle godine. Mislim, fakat mi nije jasno iz kojeg razloga traže 2010.

----------


## ana.m

> Pa ti ustvari trebaš tražiti dd za 2012 -  ali se predaju potvrde za 2011.
> Ako tražiš za od dana predavanja papira ( ako je to prije kraja veljače ) oni automatski smatraju da je to za proteklu godinu i 
> zato trebaš potvrdu od 2010. Nadam se da sam objasnila


Moram priznati da baš i ne kužim ovo kaj ti govoriš. Pa ako tražim DD za 2011 onda se vačjda u obzir uzimaju primanja koja sam imala u 2011. Ne kužim kakve veze tu ima 2010. Uostalom, ako sam već bila tamo i predala papire koje je teta pregledala....Kojeg je vraga gledala? Ako je nekaj trebalo donjeti mogla mi je reći odmah. I ta potvrda s porezne....Ako je naglašeno da ne treba, što sad izmišljaju??

----------


## dalmatinka

evo ti link na topic na drugom forumu , tu je objašnjeno :
http://www.mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/v...p?f=89&t=64070

----------


## ana.m

Morala bih se prijaviti da bih mogla pročitati...

----------


## ana.m

_Podnošenje zahtjeva za ostvarivanje prava na doplatak za djecu u 2012.

Podsjećamo korisnike doplatka za djecu da do kraja mjeseca veljače trebaju obnoviti zahtjeve kako bi mogli nastaviti primati doplatak i u 2012. godini, bez prekida.
Korisnici doplatka za djecu za svaku godinu trebaju podnijeti zahtjev za ostvarivanje prava na doplatak za djecu. Uvjeti za ostvarivanje prava su da korisnik (osoba koja ostvaruje pravo) ima do dana podnošenja zahtjeva tri godine neprekidnog prebivališta u RH, treba živjeti u zajednici s djecom i uzdržavati ih, a ostvareni prihodi u 2011. godini ne smiju prelaziti dohodovni cenzus (još nije poznat za ovu godinu no prethodne godine je iznosio 1.663,00 kn mjesečno po članu). Dohodovni cenzus određuje se na osnovi prihoda ostvarenih u prethodnoj kalendarskoj godini.
NOVONapominjemo da se prestankom radnog odnosa dohodak ostvaren u prethodnoj godini ne uzima u izračun dohodovnog cenzusa do novog zaposlenja. Dakle, ako podnositelj zahtjeva, odnosno članovi njegova kućanstva, u vrijeme podnošenja zahtjeva više nisu u radnom odnosu, u dohodovni cenzus se ne uračunava plaća iz 2011. godine člana kućanstva kojem je radni odnos prestao.
Svima koji zahtjev za nastavno utvrđivanje prava na doplatak za djecu podnesu nakon propisanog roka, kao i onima koji podnose nove zahtjeve, pravo pripada od dana podnošenja zahtjeva. Pravo na doplatak za 2012. godinu pripada od 1. ožujka 2012. i ostvaruje se na osnovi novog zahtjeva i dohotka kućanstva ostvarenog u 2011. godini jer se radi o novom postupku. Uz zahtjev je potrebno priložiti odgovarajuću dokumentaciju.
Zahtjevi za ostvarivanje prava na doplatak za djecu, dakako, zaprimaju se i rješavaju tijekom cijele godine.
Informacije vezane uz podnošenje zahtjeva za doplatak za djecu mogu se dobiti svakim radnim danom od 8 do 16 sati na INFO telefonima Zavoda 0800 – 63 63 63 (besplatni), 01/ 4891 – 666, kao i na web stranici Zavoda - http://www.mirovinsko.hr.
Osnovne informacije dostupne su i preko mobilnih uređaja na adresi: http://www.mirovinsko.hr/mobile._


Evo ovo je prepiska s jednog foruma, dakle...još jedno pitanje!!  Što će im papiri za 2010!!!??

----------


## dalmatinka

Zato što su oni obavezni isplatiti dd od dana podnošenja zahtjeva , a to njihovo obračunsko razdoblje je 01.03.-28.02 slijedeće godine.
Znači , za razdoblje od dana podnošenja zahtjeva do kraja veljače ćeš dobiti jedno rješnje ( i tu se gleda prosjek iz 2010).
Za razdoblje nakon 01.03 ćeš dobiti drugo rješenje ( koje vrijedi godinu dana ) , i tu je bitan prosjek iz 2011 godine.
Jel jasnije ? :Cool:

----------


## ana.m

Ok sad mi je jasnije, ali za 2010 ionako nema  pravo.Kaj da ja njima onda velim da im to ne bum donesla i to je to? Milsim, kaj ču juriti okolo i nositi potvrde za nekaj kaj nemam pravo koristiti?

----------


## winnerica

> Ok sad mi je jasnije, ali za 2010 ionako nema  pravo.Kaj da ja njima onda velim da im to ne bum donesla i to je to? Milsim, kaj ču juriti okolo i nositi potvrde za nekaj kaj nemam pravo koristiti?


Ana, moraš im dostaviti to jer ti budu inače napisali rješenje s odbijenicom DD-a bez obzira na drugu dokumentaciju. Ima dosta slučajeva gdje traže i za god. unaprijed. A zakaj nisi predala papire ranije nego si čekala 2. mj. za predavanje papira po prvi put?

----------


## ana.m

Zvala sam, jedva sam ih dobila ali bar sam saznala zakaj to sve traže. Kaj se tiče 2010. ovako kako kaže dalmatinka, s obzirom da ionako nema pravo za 2010. moram samo predati dopis da tražim da mi se DD isplaćuje od 01.03. 2012. Doduše, meni se to podrazumijevalo, nisam znala da im to moram posebno naglasiti. 
Kaj se tiče potvrde s porezne, to moram donjet zato jer predajem papire prvi put. Ok, ali to su mi mogli i reći. 
A kaj se hitnosti tiče, hitno je njima mjesec dana!  :Rolling Eyes: . Ok imamo malo različit pojam hitnosti!

----------


## winnerica

> Zvala sam, jedva sam ih dobila ali bar sam saznala zakaj to sve traže. Kaj se tiče 2010. ovako kako kaže dalmatinka, s obzirom da ionako nema pravo za 2010. moram samo predati dopis da tražim da mi se DD isplaćuje od 01.03. 2012. Doduše, meni se to podrazumijevalo, nisam znala da im to moram posebno naglasiti. 
> Kaj se tiče *potvrde s porezne, to moram donjet* zato jer predajem papire prvi put. Ok, ali to su mi mogli i reći. 
> A kaj se hitnosti tiče, hitno je njima mjesec dana! . Ok imamo malo različit pojam hitnosti!


A ja sam govorila...  :Cool:  
Ja sam isto predala papire i mogu ti reći da (opet) ne očekujem rješenje prije 5. ili 6. mj., tak mi je i lani bilo s produženjem. I da, papire s porezne predajem uvijek, tko nosi ne prosi  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ne cure možete vi predat i 2.1. za prošlu godinu, ali onda trebate predat ponovo i u 2mjesecu za nastavak.

----------


## winnerica

Pa da Jelena, zato pitam Anu zakaj je čekala baš 2. mj., mogla je već dobivati nofce...

----------


## ana.m

Kak sam mogla dobivati nofce ako za 2010. ionako nema pravo na DD, a za 2011. se isplaćuje od 01.03.2012??

----------


## Lucas

joooooooooj to sam i ja danas dobila....

jel im se mogu ti papiri za 2010 poslati poštom opet il se baš mora osobno odnijet tamo? pošto nemam opunomoćenika,a mm je na terenu,morala bi cukat klince sa sobom....

i da li je potrebno na potvrdi od poslodavca posebno iskazati bolovanje na teret poslodavca i posebno od strane hzzo-a il to može sve skupa?
(te 2010.sam se vratila s porodiljnog nakon prvog djeteta,pa sam stalno bila na bolovanju s njim)

----------


## dalmatinka

i zahtjev se može poslati poštom , preporučeno , nije potrebno čekati  u redu...
tako ja uvijek radim i na mirovinsko i na poreznu , ma sve... pošta mi je ionako pred nosom  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ma važan je period od kad do kad a taj dan je 1.1, a kak taj dan nitko tam ne radi zahtjev se može dat 2.1, ali odmah i obnavljat u 2 mjesecu.

----------


## winnerica

> i zahtjev se može poslati poštom , preporučeno , nije potrebno čekati  u redu...
> tako ja uvijek radim i na mirovinsko i na poreznu , ma sve... pošta mi je ionako pred nosom


Tak sam i ja radila tj. slala poštom sve dok mi nakon toga opet nisu poslali cedulju da im fale papiri koje sam im ja uredno poslala (npr. potvrda iz škole za dijete, porezna kartica i sl.), tak da je rizično zapravo slati jer osim papira s pošte, koji dokazuje da im nešto jesi slala, zapravo nemaš njihove potvrde o tome što si im slala (ono kaj zaokruže prilikom prijema na šalteru). Nezgodno je jer imaju hrpe papira sad tam i nekaj vrlo lako mogu izgubiti...

----------


## kety--

dijete s epilepsijom , da li ima pravo na uvećani d.d.?? inaće primamo d.d.

----------


## filip

mužu je poslodavac na tekući uplatio jedan iznos a na IP obrascu piše sasvim drugi.Tako da nemamo pravo jer imamo 1740 po članu.A frendica mi je spominjala nekakve razrede u iznosima od 1660,1700 i 1900.od kud joj to neznam.

----------


## jelena.O

> dijete s epilepsijom , da li ima pravo na uvećani d.d.?? inaće primamo d.d.


imate li papire od komisije Hzzo ili Czzo, ak da onda ima pravo. Ak ne traži njegu ili Srv za malog pa buš dobila i uvečani dd.

----------


## kety--

nemam nikakvih papira od Hzzo i Czzo , imam samo papire iz bolnica i neuropedijatra . kuda treba prvo krenuti , kome se obratiti ??

----------


## jelena.O

da li ste oboje zaposleni, ak da onda kreni od Hzzo, ako ne onda od CZZo ( tu proceduru točno ne znam).Kolko je dete staro?

----------


## kety--

ja sam rastavljena , živim sama s djetetom , dijete će sada u šestom mjesecu navršiti šest godina .

----------


## jele blond

Pitanje za mame s iskustvom! Ako ti pošalju tu dopisnicu da im nešto od papira fali, jel to znači da si u sustavu ili još ima šanse da ti pošalju odbijenicu? Mislim, zar im nije jednostavnije odmah dati odbijenicu, nego te tražiti dodatne papire? Tnx.

----------


## jelena.O

kety dal radiš?

----------


## jelena.O

> Pitanje za mame s iskustvom! Ako ti pošalju tu dopisnicu da im nešto od papira fali, jel to znači da si u sustavu ili još ima šanse da ti pošalju odbijenicu? Mislim, zar im nije jednostavnije odmah dati odbijenicu, nego te tražiti dodatne papire? Tnx.


kaj te traže, oni to moraju raditi, ali ne znači da ćeš dobiti odbijenicu,uvijek tam stoji i broj telefona , pa pitaš tetu ak ti nekaj nije jasno. mene povremeno provjeravaju kad sam imala pravo na uvečani dd,

----------


## jele blond

Ove godine sam prvi put predala zahtjev za dd. I tražili su me naknadno da im donesem potvde s porezne za sebe i MM o primanjima u 2011. jel se mogu nadati i da će mi odobriti zahtjev ili mi još mogu poslati odbijenicu?

----------


## jelena.O

gle ak si si zračumnala da ste ispod 1663 kn nema problema donesi to , pitaj možda možeš i faksirat, 

a to nisi predala?

----------


## jele blond

Ma jesam, sad sam sve predala i čekam.  :Cekam: 
Teta je rekla da bi slijedeći mjesec išla riješenja... pa sam malo nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

rješenja redovno počnu tek od 5. mjeseca,ali oni znaju i prije isplatiti lovu, i zaostatke.

----------


## winnerica

Ja sam tek lani krajem 5. mj. dobila zaostatke i rješenje vezano uz produljenje d.d., a sve sam kao i uvijek na vrijeme (i ne zadnji dan) predala. Puno nas je...

----------


## ana.m

Ja s obzirom na idiotariju s porezne koju nitko ne razumije i ne može objasniti ni ne očekujem nikaj do ljeta!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kety--

> kety dal radiš?


da jelena radim, trgovina .

----------


## kety--

jelenaaaa reci nešto  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

*kety*, nisam prije vidla ili mi promaklo.

Kaj bi trebala,ako hoćeš ti imašpravo na Skraćeno radno vrijeme radi dijagnoze malca, znači skupiti papire od doktora s dijagnozama  i preporukom za SRv radi njege i eventualne terapije i to poslati na Hzzo prema mjestu stanovanja ( tj. prijavljene adrese) malosi prouči http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41775-N...III-dio/page32 par stana gore- dole i vidi kaj još treba skupit,sad još pitanje djete je tebi povjereno na skrb, imaš i papire za to?

----------


## Iris

ja ne mogu vjerovat koji sam ja lik,pa ja imam isto pravo na dječji doplatak.  :Shock:   nit sam znala,nit mi je uopće palo na pamet.mali sad ima skoro 6 mjeseci,dakle toliko sam spušila,jer isplaćuju od podnošenja zahtjeva,jel? jel mogu ja sad predat zahtjev? luzer s velikm L

----------


## ana-

> ja ne mogu vjerovat koji sam ja lik,pa ja imam isto pravo na dječji doplatak.   nit sam znala,nit mi je uopće palo na pamet.mali sad ima skoro 6 mjeseci,dakle toliko sam spušila,jer isplaćuju od podnošenja zahtjeva,jel? jel mogu ja sad predat zahtjev? luzer s velikm L



možeš predati zahtijev koliko znam cijelu godinu  :Wink:  
probaj nemaš kaj izgubiti a isplata ide od riješenja na dalje

----------


## Iris

tnx,mislim naravno da budem,samo ne mogu vjerovati svojoj gluposti,ja sam mislila da to djeca dobivaju kad ja počnem raditi tj.oni krenu u vrtić tj.ne znam šta sam uopće mislila...

----------


## kety--

> *kety*, nisam prije vidla ili mi promaklo.
> 
> Kaj bi trebala,ako hoćeš ti imašpravo na Skraćeno radno vrijeme radi dijagnoze malca, znači skupiti papire od doktora s dijagnozama  i preporukom za SRv radi njege i eventualne terapije i to poslati na Hzzo prema mjestu stanovanja ( tj. prijavljene adrese) malosi prouči http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41775-N...III-dio/page32 par stana gore- dole i vidi kaj još treba skupit,sad još pitanje djete je tebi povjereno na skrb, imaš i papire za to?


da imam sve papire od suda da sam ja skrbnik , SKV to nemoram ni pokušavati , jer bi mi prije dali otkaz nego to ( radim u privatnoj firmi )  , ali ovo za dječji ću pokušati , zašto ne . da li moram neuropedijatrici ili pedijatru  šta spominjati da ću tražiti veći dd??

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da ćeš teško tj.nikako dobiti uvećani ako nisi na njezi ili SRv,u biti s srv tvoja firma ništ ne gubi, a ni ti. dobiš pol plače od njih, pol od hzzo, radiš pol vremena u firmi.

Inače navodno u Žajinoj postoji još jedna komisija, kojoj bi se moglo ubaciti da razmotri tvoj slučaj, neovisno o srv, ali kolko znam to nevoljko daju.

----------


## kik@

> ja sam pola prethodne godine bila nezaposlena al nisam bila na burzi jer mi prijasnji poslodavac nije vratio papire pa se nisam mogla prijaviti na burzu,kakav papir i odakle mi da prilozim da sam bila nezaposlena?


citiram sama sebe jer su mi poslali iz ministarstva da njima treba papir s burze da sam bila nezaposlena

----------


## ana.m

> Ja s obzirom na idiotariju s porezne koju nitko ne razumije i ne može objasniti ni ne očekujem nikaj do ljeta!


Evo da citiram sama sebe. 

Ja dobila prvu uplatu!! Još početkom mjeseca sam s poreznom ganjala tu potvrdu od muža i zahvajujući divnim tetama na telefonu za reklamacije i onim na unosu prijava, ja sam potvrdu dobila u roku jednog dana i evo dječji je već sjeo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## anatom

sada cu  ja postaviti idiotsko pitanje.kada predajes za nastavno pravo moras li cekati da obrade zahtjev ili ne?
bas danas gledam pa vidim da mi nije sjeo pa mi je to palo napamet.

----------


## jelena.O

ponekad da ponekad ne,sve ovisi očovjeku koji dela.

----------


## *Tončica

ja sam jučer zvala zbog toga jer mi još uvijek nije sjeo doplatak,  i da, moraš čekati da obrade zahtjev bez obzira što primaš doplatak od prije

----------


## ana.m

Kak sam ja tak brzo onda dobila a prvi put dobivam? Imala sam samo sreće ili? I još ta bedastoća s tom potvrdom. Mislila sam da do ljeta neće krenuti.

----------


## klaudija

*Ana.m*, imala si sreće da je tvoje papire dobio netko tko radi svoj posao.

Nama po starom običaju još nije sjeo, niti će sjesti doplatak ovaj mjesec jer je naš referent navodno tek jučer dobio naš spis... ljuta sam ko ris...
prvo je iz pošte putovalo tjedan dana do njih, pa je od njih povratnica do nas putovala tjedan dana.. i preko mjesec dana je spis putovao od urudžbenog do referenta.. prije bi u ameriku i iz nje stiglo.

sorry, ljudi ispucavam se jer sam ljutaaaaa...

----------


## *Tončica

evo, ja sam danas bila odnjeti papire koji mi kao fale, i pitala kad ću dobiti uplatu koju sam trebala dobiti ovaj mjesec, i gospođa je rekla u 5. mjesecu oko 20. , da ću dobiti i za ovaj i zaostatke
a na to kako netko dobije prije ili kasnije, mi je rekla da ovisi o tome kojeg datuma je predan zahtjev, i da se zahtjevi obrađuju prema datumu predavanja

----------


## Loryblue

> *Ana.m*, imala si sreće da je tvoje papire dobio netko tko radi svoj posao.
> 
> Nama po starom običaju još nije sjeo, niti će sjesti doplatak ovaj mjesec jer je naš referent navodno tek jučer dobio naš spis... ljuta sam ko ris...
> prvo je iz pošte putovalo tjedan dana do njih, pa je od njih povratnica do nas putovala tjedan dana.. i preko mjesec dana je spis putovao od urudžbenog do referenta.. prije bi u ameriku i iz nje stiglo.
> 
> sorry, ljudi ispucavam se jer sam ljutaaaaa...


vjerujem da si ljuta, ali zamisli kako je obrađivat dječji doplatak gdje na oko 27 tisuća zahtjeva radi 5 referenata. i svi očekuju dd na vrijeme. a tu su i novi zahtjevi, a i prevođenje. i onda kad se i uspije odradit cijeli posao porezna uprava nešto zezne i izbaci ti šifru 53 i eto problema. a takvih "problema" bude prosječno godišnje (kad je prevođenje dd-a) od par tisuća. i naravno da ljudi podivljaju, sve papire predali na vrijeme, a onda porezna (iz razloga samo njima znanog) nešto zezne.

----------


## Nitenaja

Meni su jučer telefonski rekli ako se prijava preda krajem veljače,kasnije se i obrađuje.Vele da bi u 5 mjesecu trebalo sjesti!

----------


## ana.m

I ovaj mjesec sigurno više od 50% ljudi nije dobilo DD. Znam to jer je svaki dan puno više onih kojima nije sjelo nego je sjelo.

----------


## klaudija

> vjerujem da si ljuta, ali zamisli kako je obrađivat dječji doplatak gdje na oko 27 tisuća zahtjeva radi 5 referenata. i svi očekuju dd na vrijeme. a tu su i novi zahtjevi, a i prevođenje. i onda kad se i uspije odradit cijeli posao porezna uprava nešto zezne i izbaci ti šifru 53 i eto problema. a takvih "problema" bude prosječno godišnje (kad je prevođenje dd-a) od par tisuća. i naravno da ljudi podivljaju, sve papire predali na vrijeme, a onda porezna (iz razloga samo njima znanog) nešto zezne.


ma znam, sve je to meni jasno, ali nama baš svake godine preskoči jedan mjesec neovisno o tome kad smo predali. ma sad me prošlo jer sam si drugačije rasporedila financije pa mi je lakše..

šta je tu je, izdržat ćemo ovih mjesec dana pa sljedeći dobijemo dupli doplatak.. nije ni to loše  :Smile: 

Nego, s obzirom da sam ja ostala bez posla i dobivam naknadu s burze, a MM-u su smanjili plaću, hoće li to utjecati na visinu doplatka ili se ipak gleda prošla godina?

----------


## Bebinja

Nije ni nama sjeo dd. Do sada smo ga urdno dobivali.

*Klaudija-*gleda ti se prošla godina.

----------


## klaudija

> *Klaudija-*gleda ti se prošla godina.


Tako sam i mislila. Ali bilo mi je čudno što nisam morala predavati rješenje o dopustu prošle godine jer se kao stanje promijenilo pa sam dala samo odluku o otkazu ugovora o radu i danas je MM odnio rješenje sa burze. Tako je nešto pisalo na stranici, više se ne sjećam..

----------


## Tanči

Kad jedan od roditelja ostane bez posla treba odmah odnijeti dokaze o tome na mirovinsko i oni obračunaju po novonastalom stanju. Nema veze prosjek iz prošle godine u ovakvom slučaju.

Uostalom, lijepo na formularima piše da se svaka promjena mora prijaviti.

----------


## Bebinja

Aaa,onda je to tako.

----------


## winnerica

Pitanje: načula sam da će Porezna uprava i uzeti k sebi novac od dd za one koji su dužnici; tako bi npr. ako je tata dužan poreznoj novac uzeli dječji doplatak. Ima li u tome istine? Jel to smiju/mogu napraviti?

Nisam još dobila novce ni rješenje; navodno mi je pozitivno riješeno i isplata treba biti...

----------


## Nitenaja

Neznam za taj podatak,no znam da sada papiri i zahtjevi moraju proći poreznu,i tek ako oni odobre!

----------


## prima

> Pitanje: načula sam da će Porezna uprava i uzeti k sebi novac od dd za one koji su dužnici; tako bi npr. ako je tata dužan poreznoj novac uzeli dječji doplatak. Ima li u tome istine? Jel to smiju/mogu napraviti?


čisto sumnjam, mislim da porezna do novčića od dd može doći samo putem ovrhe tekućeg računa na koji se prima dječji, isto kao i svi drugi, a onda se opet dječji može preusmjeriti na zaštićeni račun

možda je netko pobrkao dd sa povratom poreza, 
kad postoji dug evidentiran kod porezne uprave po bilo kojoj osnovi, najprije se namiri dug pa se višak isplati kao povrat poreza, ako ga uopće ima. kako se kod porezne  vode i kazne za prometne prekršaje, ljudi se često iznenade što nisu dobili povrat, ili su dobili manje.

----------


## winnerica

Hvala Prima, ja sam isto mislila tako, a zar nije dd zaštićeno primanje kao i porodiljna?

----------


## winnerica

Evo da odgovorim sama sebi (copy/paste) sa
http://www.tszg.hr/cro/TSZG/Djelokru...-i-svrha-ovrhe
A kaže ovo:

*Na kojoj ovršenikovoj imovini se ne može provesti ovrha?* Ovrha se ne može provesti na stvarima koji su ovršeniku fizičkoj  osobi i osobama koje je on dužan uzdržavati nužne za život. Također se  ne može plijeniti ovršenikova plaća do 2/3 njene visine, osim ako je  riječ o tražbini s osnove uzdržavanja, kada se ovršenikova plaća može  plijeniti do 1/2 njene visine; ne može se provesti na primanjima s  osnove zakonskog uzdržavanja, invalidskog osiguranja, socijalne pomoći,  dječjeg doplatka, nezaposlenosti i sl.

----------


## Nitenaja

evo sjeo je dd,i zaostaci od prošlog mjeseca!

----------


## Iris

evo da ja malo i pohvalim njihovu brzinu, predala sam zahtjev i dobila za mjesec dana, ALI...
 sam ostala  :Shock:  93 kn, kako je to moguće???  mislim znam da se uzima prosjek prošle godine kad su mi primanja bila veća,ali nije mi jasno kako tako malo.koji je to rang?

----------


## klaudija

Pa kak? zar nije najmanji iznos 200 kn?

Inače, nama je tek jučer sjeo doplatak za 3., 4. i 5. mj.

----------


## Iris

pa to se i ja pitam,ako sam dobro vidjela,200-300kn,a kad ono meni šipak.baš sam pissed off! jel se dobije kakvo pismeno rješenje?ili da zovem onaj neki njihov broj?

----------


## ana.m

Da, baš čudno je minimalni DD je 199,00 kn.
Daj se raspitaj!

----------


## klaudija

Nazovi, ali teško ćeš dobit.. mi smo svog referenta zvali danima, nikad se nije javio, na kraju je MM dobio njegovu šeficu koja nam je rekla da će nam se uplatiti 20-og.

Rješenje ćeš dobiti, ali može proć neko vrijeme do toga. Mi ga prošle godine nismo uzopće dobili, a nit smo išli po njega..

----------


## Iris

probati ću, čudno mi je skroz... a tak sam se poveselila kako su ažurni he he

----------


## mašnica

To je možda zbog toga što su uplatili za pola mjeseca ili se varam?

----------


## Iris

> To je možda zbog toga što su uplatili za pola mjeseca ili se varam?


 i meni je palo na pamet,ali kao nije mi bilo logično. ništa,raspitati ću se ili čekati idući mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Tako smo i mi dobili zaostatke, pa ispada da jedan mjesec nismo dobili punu cifru već od kada je primljen zahtjev recimo cca za 15tak dana manja naknada... Sve to oni preračunaju, bez brige...

----------


## astral

dobila sam rješenje za dječji doplatak i prosjek nam ispada 1664,72 znači 1,72 preko limita
ima li smisla da se žalim i da li uopće mogu šta napraviti ili je to gotova stvar?

----------


## mitovski

predali smo zahtjev 29.02.2012.- prvi put, danas dobili riješenje jer su nam falili neki papiri i vidim da piše da nam se priznaje od 01.03.2012. uvijek sam bila u uvjerenju da ide od 01.01.?
Druga stvar MM je bio nezaposlen do 01.06. i do tada nam je priznat veći DD, a od tada na dalje manji jer njega sada vode kao zaposlenog, međutim radni odnos mu je prestao 05.07....ima li se smisla žaliti, jer ćemo zbog tih mjesec dana zaposlenosti dobivati sljedećih 6 mjeseci dosta manji DD.

----------


## Iris

> To je možda zbog toga što su uplatili za pola mjeseca ili se varam?


bila si u pravu,provjeravala sam datum,predala sam polovicom mjeseca zahtjev,zato je bilo 93kn.idući mjesec je sve bilo ok,a i stiglo je rješenje za 199kn.

----------


## xxx

Molim za savjet, ako je netko imao takvu situaciju.
U veljači nismo predali papire za DD jer sam tad ja radila, i prosjek plaće nam je prelazio onaj njihov cenzus. 
Međutim (kako sam bila na zamjeni) 31.7. sam dobila otkaz i sad smo i muž i ja nezaposleni. On je radio prošle godine, ali više ne radi od 11.mjeseca, firma je zatvorena.
Da li sad imamo pravo na DD ako smo oboje nezaposleni, bez obzira što nam je prošle godine (i ove do prije neki dan) cenzus bio previsok? I onda bi nam to pravo pripadalo od 1.8. ove godine, jel da?

----------


## trimama

Koliko znam, možeš. Imala sam sličnu situaciju prije 2 god. i odobrili su mi. Nadam se da se to nije mijenjalo!

----------


## mala-vila

Da li je potrebno biti prijavljen na HZZ da bi se ostvarilo pravo na dječji? 

odmah se i ispričavam na (znam) turbo glupom pitanju, ali ne bi se htjela odjaviti s burze pa da ostanem bez dječjeg zbog neinformiranosti. po prosjeku imamo debelo pravo na doplatak tako da to nije upitno. prvi put cu se prijavljivati.

----------


## filip

Jel ima smisla slati papire za dd ,imamo po članu 1720,00kn?

----------


## rafi&gabi

mislim da pravo imaju oni do 1600 kn po clanu,al bolje je telefonski provjeriti.mozda se nesto promjenilo.

----------


## mašnica

1663kn je granica

----------


## ekoi

> Da li je potrebno biti prijavljen na HZZ da bi se ostvarilo pravo na dječji? 
> 
> odmah se i ispričavam na (znam) turbo glupom pitanju, ali ne bi se htjela odjaviti s burze pa da ostanem bez dječjeg zbog neinformiranosti. po prosjeku imamo debelo pravo na doplatak tako da to nije upitno. prvi put cu se prijavljivati.


Ne, za dječji doplatak nije bitan status zaposlene il nezaposlene osobe već ukupna primanja tijekom godine.

----------


## ana.m

I mene muči isto pitanje. Muž je od 01.01 na burzi i prosjek nam je sad koma! 
Da li će nam uvažiti činjenicu što je on na burzi, jer relano gledano, sad nam taj DD treba više nego ikad ili se strogo drže prošle godine?

----------


## ekoi

Nažalost, to ne znam ana.m, nisam se susrela s tim problemom, ali valjalo bi se svakako raspitati, možda se nešto može učiniti.

Evo njihove stranice, makar tu na prvu ruku ne vidim ništa o ovome što tebe muči, treba ih nazvati.

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=5

I ana, jako mi je žao što je muž ostao bez posla, nadam se da ćete se iskobeljati iz te situacije čim prije.

----------


## genius

Ana m. nažalost ne. I moj je suprug je s novom opet na birou ,a ja neradim već 4 god(od zadnjeg porodiljnog) i njih nije briga,gledaju primanja za prošlu godinu,nažalost. 
Kada sam ja radila i završila na birou i suprug (prije 4 god) cijelu godinu smo bili bez d.d.

----------


## anatom

ana.m mislim da mas opciju.pred cca dve tri godine sam se raspitivala za frendicu u istoj situaciji pa nije bilo nikakvih problema.i to je jos bilo usred godine.

----------


## Tanči

> I mene muči isto pitanje. Muž je od 01.01 na burzi i prosjek nam je sad koma! 
> Da li će nam uvažiti činjenicu što je on na burzi, jer relano gledano, sad nam taj DD treba više nego ikad ili se strogo drže prošle godine?


Hoće. Sigurno će vam uvažiti. Samo moraš naglasiti prilikom predaje papira da muž ne radi i onda će te vjerojatno tražiti potvrdu od burze za njega.
Tako je meni bilo prije 8 godina kad sam u travnju završila kao tehnološki višak na burzi i odmah sam otišla u Žajinu i prijavila to te su mi rekli da donesem potvrdu od burze o nezaposlenosti i visini naknade i sve su mi to uvažili.
Što prije to napravi jer ćeš doplatak početi dobivati od datuma predaje zahtjeva.

----------


## ana.m

Ići ću ovaj mjesec u HZMO.

----------


## Lucas

prošle godine sam primala DD
i sad trebam predati papire za produženje
rodiljni mi je istekao 14.1.2013 kada sam se vratila na posao
što zaokruživam na stavci 3. prihodi koje ostvaruje kućanstvo podnositelja zahtjeva/korisnika
*plaća
ili
*naknada zbog rod.dopusta

jer muž dobiva plaću a ja sam cijlu prošlu godinu bila na rodiljnom (i taj IP obrazac prilažem uz te papire)

jel onda zaokruživam oboje? ili jedno? ako jedno- koje?

lastane, pomozi.....

----------


## Loryblue

> Hoće. Sigurno će vam uvažiti. Samo moraš naglasiti prilikom predaje papira da muž ne radi i onda će te vjerojatno tražiti potvrdu od burze za njega.
> *Tako je meni bilo prije 8 godina* kad sam u travnju završila kao tehnološki višak na burzi i odmah sam otišla u Žajinu i prijavila to te su mi rekli da donesem potvrdu od burze o nezaposlenosti i visini naknade i sve su mi to uvažili.
> Što prije to napravi jer ćeš doplatak početi dobivati od datuma predaje zahtjeva.


Tanči ovo je kod tebe bilo prije 8 godina.
u Splitu se strogo drži prošle godine. i gleda se prosjek primanja za prošlu godinu. jer i da se hoće - nema muljaže. HZMO je uvezan s poreznom i svi podaci se sistemski "vuku" s porezne. ako je bilo i nekih dodatnih primanja preko tekućeg računa korisnika i to se prikaže i ne rijetko se dogodi da ljudi ako su npr. bili članovi glasačkih odbora ostanu bez DD-a zbog novaca koje su dobili za izbore. 
cenzus je 1663 kune po članu kućanstva i sve preko toga znači - ispadanje iz cenzusa. tragično je kad se to dogodi za par kuna.

----------


## MarijaP

U Splitu nemaju pojma.
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=101




> Kada se u tekućoj kalendarskoj godini izmijene činjenice i okolnosti u pogledu visine ukupnog dohotka kućanstva koje su isključivale stjecanje prava na doplatak ili zbog kojih je korisniku pripadala manja svota doplatka za djecu zbog promjene u broju ili svojstvu djece ili članova kućanstva (povećanje broja djece ili članova kućanstva bez prihoda, prestanak ostvarivanja prihoda *zbog prestanka radnog odnosa* ili obavljanja samostalne djelatnosti, prestanak ostvarivanje naknade), korisnik stječe pravo na doplatak ili mu se povećava svota doplatka za djecu od prvoga dana idućeg mjeseca nakon prijave nastale promjene.


Nema to veze s muljažom. Sve jasno piše. Samo treba pročitati. Plaćeni su da čitaju. A šta'š

----------


## MarijaP

I kad pokušavate ostvariti neko pravo, nemojte dozivati Lastana, već pročitajte na službenim stranicama. Inače će vam neka uhljebljena vucibatina uskratiti pravo jer "kod njih nema muljaže".
Meni ovaj podatak nije trebao, ali sam ga našla. Za minutu......

----------


## ana.m

> U Splitu nemaju pojma.
> http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=101
> 
> 
> 
> Nema to veze s muljažom. Sve jasno piše. Samo treba pročitati. Plaćeni su da čitaju. A šta'š


Draga hvala ti za ovo. Sad znam da je to to!! HVALA!

----------


## MarijaP

Nema na čemu. Sretno!

----------


## Tanči

Nije mi jasno u čemu je problem?
O kakvoj muljaži se ovdje piše?
Kakve ima veze prije 8, 10 godina ili jučer?
Ja sam lijepo otišla u Mirovinsko u Zagrebu u Žajinu ulicu, rekla tamo službenici da ne radim, da sam na burzi od prije par dana i da po tome imam pravo na doplatak jer mi se financijska situacija promijenila iz temelja u odnosu na proteklu godinu. Žena me saslušala i rekla: dobro, donesite mi potvrdu s burze o nezaposlenosti i visini naknade i to je to!
Za par dana sam dobila rješenje u kojem je uvaženo moje trenutačno financijsko stanje, a ne lanjsko kada sam radila.  Iznenadilo me kako su brzi bili.
I? Kakva je to muljaža?
Treba samo otići u mirovinsko i tražiti novi obračun. To je pravo svakog roditelja koji na žalost ostane bez posla.

----------


## jelena.O

može li ovak meni po proračunu siapada da imam prosjek prošle godine cijelih 1708 kn, po tome nikakva prava na dd ne ostavarujem, ali naša trenutna primanja su puno manja od 1663xbroj članova, ima li kakve utjehe za mene. prošle godine nismo isto ostvarivali dd.

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam na porodiljskom onom iznad 2godine, a on radi

----------


## MarijaP

Jelena, predaj zahtjev sto prije jer se dd racuna od dana kad predas zahtjev, ne od dana stjecanja prava. 
Ako nemas sve papire, mozes kasnije dopuniti.

----------


## xxx

Ako ste dobili otkaz neće vam gledati primanja od prethodne godine sigurno. Ja sam ove jeseni dobila otkaz i odmah predala zahtjev za dd, nikakve potvrde o primanjima me nisu trazili, samo sa burze potvrdu da sam nezaposlena. I dobili smo doplatak

----------


## jelena.O

> Jelena, predaj zahtjev sto prije jer se dd racuna od dana kad predas zahtjev, ne od dana stjecanja prava. 
> Ako nemas sve papire, mozes kasnije dopuniti.


ok ali na kaj da se tu nadovežem?

----------


## tua

jelena, ja bi rekla da ove godine nista, nego cete sljedece ostvarivati na temelju ove. al nisam ja nikakav ekspert za dd.

----------


## Tanči

jelena, vrlo jednostavno je-odi u Žajinu i reci da su vam se primanja spustila ispod maksimalnog cenzusa i naravno to dokumentiraj i to je to.
Predaj zahtjev što prije, a oni će ti poslati onu njihovu dopisnicu ako im treba dopuniti dokumentaciju.

----------


## MarijaP

Pretpostavljam da je muzu pala placa. Odneses novi ugovor ili aneks ili kako god mozes to dokazati i to je to. 
Sto prije, to bolje za tebe!

----------


## jelena.O

nema nikakvi novi ugovor, ni aneks, kod nas je osnovna lača+ eventualna stimulcija, koja se svaki mjesec smanjuje.

----------


## astral

ovu godinu sam bila na komplikacijama, pa na porodiljnom a prošle godine nismo dobili dječji jer nam je prosjek bio 1,50 kn preko prosjeka
za predati papire ponovno jel moram čekati veljaču ili mogu odmah i od koga tražim potrebne papire, od hzzo-a?

----------


## jelena.O

predaj odmah

inače pitala, nemam pravo jer no nije ista kategorija ko izgubiti posel

----------


## ivala

Termin mi je 23.02. za četvrto dijete - imam li pravo navesti ga za DD (budući da se on oslanja na prošlu godinu) ako rodim u terminu i prijavim ga do 28.02.?

----------


## jelena.O

naravno, ako do tada dobiš i papire za njega, zašto ne, ali računaj da papire dobiješ tek za 7-10 dana.

----------


## mona

> Termin mi je 23.02. za četvrto dijete - imam li pravo navesti ga za DD (budući da se on oslanja na prošlu godinu) ako rodim u terminu i prijavim ga do 28.02.?


nemaš unaprijed ali ga dodaš čim se rodi

----------


## Eci

Primamo doplatak već godinama, podnositelj zahtjeva je MM. Prošle godine se prijavio na drugu adresu (isto u Zg). I dalje živi sa nama u zajedničkom kućanstvu. Ima li to kakve veze, trebam li nešto mijenjati u zahtjevu? Mogu li ga i dalje navesti kao člana kućanstva?

----------


## Blekonja

i ja imam pitanje, možda je bedasto, ali svejedno ću ga postaviti, primali smo dd prošle godine, ove godine mi se i mm "zaposlio" pod navodnike, jer je posao honoraran na ugovor o djelu, znači li to da ostajemo bez dd, odnosno da mi  ne treba slati papire za ovu godinu....hvala na odgovoru

----------


## jelena.O

a kolki vam je prosjek za prošlu godinu, ak je ispod 1663 po članu predaj

----------


## mitovski

Nisam citala cijelu temu ali nije li receno da ove godine zahtjev predaju samo oni koji ga predaju prvi put jer za ove ostale oni automatski povlace podatke? 
MM prosle god nije radio i dobili smo DD, onda je bio zaposlemjesec dana i odmah su nam poslali rjesenje na manji iznos i kad je prestao opet raditi odmah su poslali rjesenje na veci iznos, bez da smo ih mi o icemu obavijestili.

----------


## jelena.O

ko sam ja čula ne, svi predaju koji imaju pravo

----------


## mona

> ko sam ja čula ne, svi predaju koji imaju pravo


svi predaju,oni kojima se ništa ne mijenja će dobivati dječiji odmah u ožujku a rješenje će dobiti naknadno
a onima kojima se mijenja čekaju rješenje ( kao mi prošle godine do šestog mjeseca,jedva sam dočekala ali mi je bilo super kada su mi taj mjesec uplatili i sve zaostatke )

----------


## ivala

Gledam baš sad potrebitu dokumentaciju za predavanje zahtjeva po prvi puta - preslike osobne karte mene i muža, porezna kartica, potvrde od HZZOa budući da smo na roditeljskom i porodiljnom, porezne kartice za oboje, Ip kartice od poslodavca i za klince preslike rodnih listova. Ima li nešto što sam izostavila? Nije mi jasno ovo sa Centrom za socijalnu skrb -trebamo li tamo nešto vaditi od dokumenata?

----------


## jelena.O

a što imaš o Czss?

----------


## ivala

pa ništa  :Rolling Eyes:  zapravo baš blesavo pitanje. Ne znam što mi je bilo u glavi - da tamo valjda idem podići potvrdu da sam skrbnik. Stvarno sam s Marsa pala :Laughing:

----------


## jelena.O

ne ništa, to je za neke koji imaju nešto od Czzo

----------


## Blekonja

> a kolki vam je prosjek za prošlu godinu, ak je ispod 1663 po članu predaj



izačunat ćemo tnx
e što od papira se predaje za ovo produženje 
može linkić ako vam nije teško  :Kiss:

----------


## ivala

Zna  li netko što znači to da treba Mirovinskom javit promjene? Temeljem 2012  imamo pravo na DD u ovoj godini - ja sam sad na porodiljnom (pred  porod) muž koristi roditeljski jer mu je u cijeloj prošloj godini poslodavac  isplatio dvije plaće. Budući da bi radio povremeno preko Ugovora o djelu  tijekom 2013. (za drugu firmu) znači li to da on mora Mirovinskom prijavljivat svaki Ugovor o  djelu ako taj mjesec premašimo tih 1663,00kn po članu kućanstva? Ne bi li  to trebalo bit fiksno kroz ovu godinu da primamo DD svih 12 mjeseci  obzirom da smo prošlu jedva preživjeli? (za 2012.g. prvi put i  ostvarujemo to pravo, znači nismo ništa primali prošle)
Kako to funkcionira? Ako MM prekine roditeljski i vrati se na posao ili  nađe drugi, za dva-tri mjeseca, znači li to time što smo od tog trena imali malo više po članu kućanstva  ( šest nas je ) gubimo pravo na DD od trenutka rada na Ugovor o djelu ili zaposlenja u ovoj godini?

----------


## ivala

sori na okviru, slučajno stisnula

----------


## Eci

> Primamo doplatak već godinama, podnositelj zahtjeva je MM. Prošle godine se prijavio na drugu adresu (isto u Zg). I dalje živi sa nama u zajedničkom kućanstvu. Ima li to kakve veze, trebam li nešto mijenjati u zahtjevu? Mogu li ga i dalje navesti kao člana kućanstva?


Meni ne zna nitko odgovoriti?   :Sad:

----------


## sammy

Eci ne javljaj ništa. Moja mama isto nije na adresi s ocem i sestrom i uredno primaju dd, a i žive skupa.
ivala nažalost da gubiš pravo kad premašite cenzus od 1663 kn/mj po članu obitelji.

----------


## jelena.O

> Nisam citala cijelu temu ali nije li receno da ove godine zahtjev predaju samo oni koji ga predaju prvi put jer za ove ostale oni automatski povlace podatke? 
> MM prosle god nije radio i dobili smo DD, onda je bio zaposlemjesec dana i odmah su nam poslali rjesenje na manji iznos i kad je prestao opet raditi odmah su poslali rjesenje na veci iznos, bez da smo ih mi o icemu obavijestili.


e sad kad bi ti nama rekla kolko manje si dobila te mjesece kad je radio i kolko je stvarni onda prihod bio

----------


## Eci

> Eci ne javljaj ništa. Moja mama isto nije na adresi s ocem i sestrom i uredno primaju dd, a i žive skupa.
> ivala nažalost da gubiš pravo kad premašite cenzus od 1663 kn/mj po članu obitelji.


Hvala na odgovoru, već sam odnjela i pitala i kaže teta da to nema veze.

----------


## babyboys

ja padam s marsa, ali uz posebno živčanoi dijete zadnjih dana nemam vrememna tražiti  :Smile: .
u dohodak ulaze i naknada za čuvanje trudnoće i naknada za rodiljnu i roditeljsku brigu (onih 831 kn i 1663 od hzzo-a) ?
Hvala

----------


## ana.m

> ja padam s marsa, ali uz posebno živčanoi dijete zadnjih dana nemam vrememna tražiti .
> u dohodak ulaze i naknada za čuvanje trudnoće i naknada za rodiljnu i roditeljsku brigu (onih 831 kn i 1663 od hzzo-a) ?
> Hvala


Da!

----------


## mala-vila

ja još nisam predala, imam vremena do kraja mjeseca jel tak?

----------


## xxx

da, do kraja mjeseca se predaju zahtjevi

----------


## ivala

mislim da s mogu predati i kasnije, pogotovo ako predaješ prvi puta. negdje sam pročitala da bi trebala ako predajem do 28.02. priložiti i papire od 2011.g jer drugi mjesec ulazi u taj obračun a ako predaješ od 1.03. da možeš samo 2012. jer tražiš doplatak od 03/13 do 02/14.

----------


## xxx

Ako predaješ prvi put onda naravno nije bitno kad predaješ, i pravo na dd ti pripada od dana kad si predala zahtjev.

A zahtjevi za redovno produživanje se predaju do kraja drugog mjeseca i onda nemaš prekida. Ako zakasniš i predaš u npr.6.mjesecu pravo će ti pripasti od tog datuma kad si predala i nećeš dobiti zaostatke.

----------


## ivala

aha, da, ima logike thnx  :Smile:

----------


## rafael

hitno


jel mogu prilozit stari rodni list za dijete, tri godine star (od rodjenja) ili mora biti friski rodni list? malo mi je na knap s vremenom, ne znam hocu li stici jos danas po rodni list a moram predat za doplatak danas.
i naravno, neda mi se placat za friski list ako moze stari

----------


## jelena.O

samo sve kopiraš i nemaš frke

----------


## rafael

super, hvala ti

----------


## mašnica

Suprug mijenja posao, da li moram odmah javiti promjene, što je sada i kako sa IP obrascem, da li da pričekamo 2,3mj. pa da pošalje izvod ili? 

Hvala!

----------


## ana.m

Koja gužva danas u HZMO...Ja nisam išla predati papire, nego sam došla na njihov poziv (brzi su stvarno) da im dam još jedan papir koji sam imala kad sam predala zahtjev ali ga nisu tada tražili...Lakše je slati kartončiće okolo.
Ugl, navodno je užasno velika navala, jer je puno ljudi ostalo bez posla i svi predaju zahtjeve za dd....Žalosno gdje živimo  :Sad:

----------


## luc

Ja bi imala pitanje. 
Zivimo skupa sa svekrvom u istoj kuci ali dio u kojem mi zivimo glasi na mog muza i ona ne sudjeluje ni u prihodima ni u troskovima.
E sad ona je proslu godinu dobila 9000 kuna zivotnog osiguranja jer je samo pet godina placala i sad su to natovarili nama kao zajednicki prihod makar mi nismo vidli kune od te love. E sad dali mogu ja pisat kakvu zalbu il sta? Nije mi ni jasno kako je to uopce prihod kad je ona to samo svoje novce koje je mj uplacivala saf dobila natrag.

----------


## mirna2000

molim vas ako netko zna  odgovor, naime muz je otisao u njemacku radi gore, promijenio  je adresu  stanovanje i namjerava otvoriti firmu. sad me zanima jel se nesto bitno mijenja ovdje u hrvatskoj vezano za djeciji doplatak i treba li to prijaviti nadleznim službama

----------


## filip

Pomoć.

Jel se prosjek gleda od 
1/2013-12/2013
ili
2/2013-1/2014?

Računam za iduću godinu kad bum predavala.
Hvala

----------


## jelena.O

prvo za kalendarsku godinu

----------


## mašnica

Meni nitko nije odgovorio....suprug je prije 4 mjeseca promijenio posao, da li moram te promijene javiti u HZMO?

----------


## filip

> prvo za kalendarsku godinu


ne kužim.slijedeče god.prvi put mislim predavat,znam da če gledat prosjek iz 2013,ali koje od gore navedenog?

----------


## mašnica

1.1.-31.12.2013.

----------


## filip

hvala,a koliko se dobiva za 3 i vise djece onaj dodatak

----------


## jelena.O

dodatak je + 500 kuna samo za 3 ili 4 ( peto ne dobiva ništa gratis)

----------


## jelena.O

> Meni nitko nije odgovorio....suprug je prije 4 mjeseca promijenio posao, da li moram te promijene javiti u HZMO?


a jel prije radio, ako ne onda ne treba . osim ako ima drastično višu lovu ( ali onda oni znaju sami ordinirati i isplatiti manje)

----------


## mašnica

Nema veću, ima manju, a počeo je raditi ove godine. Sad nas isplaćuju za prošlu pa pretpostavljam da ne trebam javljati promjene tek kod ponovne prijave...

----------


## jelena.O

onda ne treba ništa, ali te možda iznenade ako si pala u manji razred pa da ti isplate nešto više

----------


## isvetica

Zdravo, ja sam majka izvan sustava rada, tj, osigurana sam na zdravstvenom preko supruga. Suprug ima prosječnu plaću od 7000 kn (malo sam nadodala i zaokružila), do sada nismo imali pravo na dječji doplatak, a ja sam primala do 9. mjeseca porodiljnu naknadu. Čekamo treće dijete u prvom mjesecu, imam li pravo na dječiji po rođenju bebe? Imamo li pravo na besplatno dopunsko osiguranje, dobili smo uplatnice, da li da pričekam i predam zahtjev za besplatno osiguranje, ili da odmah uplatim za ova dva mjeseca pa onda mijenjam? Koja još prava mogu ostvariti?

----------


## jelena.O

izračunaj si kolki vam je prosjek i odma čim dobiš papire od bebača predaj za dd,trebala bi dobiti + 500kn

----------


## isvetica

Po mom izračunu, prelazi nam dohodak za 30 kn, ako se računa moja naknada, znači ništa od doplatka i 500 kn

----------


## jelena.O

to jer s 2 ili 3 deteta, a jesi li računala da u 10,11i 12 nemaš prihoda?

ja bi sačekala kraj godine  rodila i ponovo sve preračunala

----------


## isvetica

Jesam i s 3 djeteta, vidit čemo

----------


## štrumpf

Korisnik doplatka za djecu kaznit će se za prekršaj novčanom kaznom u svoti od 1.000,00 do 5.000,00 kn ako:
1. ostvari pravo na doplatak za djecu na osnovi neistinitih i netočnih podataka ,
2.  ne prijavi u propisanom roku svaku promjenu koja utječe na gubitak prava na doplatak za djecu ili na smanjenje svote doplatka za djecu.  

Može li mi netko objasnit što podrazumijeva ova 2. točka, koje su to promjene? Naime ostvarila sam pravo ne dječji, ali sad sam zaposlena i prihodi nam premašuju. Ima li to neke veze s ovim?

----------


## roby

> Korisnik doplatka za djecu kaznit će se za prekršaj novčanom kaznom u svoti od 1.000,00 do 5.000,00 kn ako:
> 1. ostvari pravo na doplatak za djecu na osnovi neistinitih i netočnih podataka ,
> 2.  ne prijavi u propisanom roku svaku promjenu koja utječe na gubitak prava na doplatak za djecu ili na smanjenje svote doplatka za djecu.  
> 
> Može li mi netko objasnit što podrazumijeva ova 2. točka, koje su to promjene? Naime ostvarila sam pravo ne dječji, ali sad sam zaposlena i prihodi nam premašuju. Ima li to neke veze s ovim?


mene to isto zanima. ja ću ostvariti pravo u kolovozu iduće godine. A  2015 ću se vratiti raditi. S obzirom da je to na godišnjoj razini znači neću moći ostvariti za tih par mjeseci kad ćemo jedva spajati kraj s krajem?

----------


## MarijaP

Prijavis se u trenutku kad mislis da mozes ostvariti pravo. Svaku promjenu prijavis na mirovinsko. Oni ce napraviti novi obracun i poslat ce rjesenje.

----------


## roby

Ali na godišnjoj razini  nikako ne mogu ostvariti pravo. Jer siječanj, veljača i pola ožujka  još uvijek imam prosjek svoje plaće, onda onih 2500 pa tek od kolovoza padam na 1600 (treće dijete). A od Nove (2015) se vraćam raditi.

----------


## tanja37

Pozz svima!!!! 
 Pitanje: da li ću imati pravo na doplatak kad sa trećim djetetom padnem na 1600 kn naknade, iako za godinu prije ne ostvarujemo uvjete, nego tek kada počnem primati tih 1600 kn?

----------


## jelena.O

> Ali na godišnjoj razini  nikako ne mogu ostvariti pravo. Jer siječanj, veljača i pola ožujka  još uvijek imam prosjek svoje plaće, onda onih 2500 pa tek od kolovoza padam na 1600 (treće dijete). A od Nove (2015) se vraćam raditi.


e mislim da ništ od toga, jer ti se prosjek računa po kalendarskoj godini. daj si ponovo zračunaj?  odgovor za Roby i tanju!

marija je možda mislila da ćeš dobiti neko novo dete u kolovozu, pa će se sve dijeliti s jednim članom više.

----------


## jele blond

Jel nekome sjeo danas dječji?

----------


## leonisa

nije.
a trebao je jucer ili danas.

----------


## mašnica

PBZ sjelo

----------


## leonisa

evo i zagrebacka je. prije 2h jos nije.

----------


## filip

Kad cete ici u poreznu po papire?

----------


## llella

u trećem mjesecu padam na onih 1600 kn, a do 9 mjeseca 2013. sam primala punu plaću, i s tim prosjekom ne ostvarujemo pravo na dječji.
kad ja onda mogu predati zahtjev?
ako predam u trećem mjescu, gledat će mi prosjek iz 2013., jel da? ili gledaju godinu dana unatrag od podnošenja zahtjeva?

----------


## Diana72

Pozdrav,
zanima me što trebam od dokumentacije za prijavu za dobivanje dječjeg doplatka ako sam pauzirala jednu godinu, jer nisam bila u mogućnosti dostaviti potrebnu dokumentaciju koju su tražili? Da li je procedura kao da predajem prvi put ili nastavak? :neznam:  :Confused:

----------


## mačkulina

> u trećem mjesecu padam na onih 1600 kn, a do 9 mjeseca 2013. sam primala punu plaću, i s tim prosjekom ne ostvarujemo pravo na dječji.
> kad ja onda mogu predati zahtjev?
> ako predam u trećem mjescu, gledat će mi prosjek iz 2013., jel da? ili gledaju godinu dana unatrag od podnošenja zahtjeva?


ja mislim da se gleda cjelokupna prethodna godina.. 2013

----------


## jelena.O

> ja mislim da se gleda cjelokupna prethodna godina.. 2013


je gleda se cijela 2013, tak ak ti je prosjek veći, ništ od toga

----------


## jelena.O

> Pozdrav,
> zanima me što trebam od dokumentacije za prijavu za dobivanje dječjeg doplatka ako sam pauzirala jednu godinu, jer nisam bila u mogućnosti dostaviti potrebnu dokumentaciju koju su tražili? Da li je procedura kao da predajem prvi put ili nastavak?


ko prvi put, ali će ti valjda vratiti preslike rodnih listevovae i osobne.

----------


## llella

Super,a onda lijepo cijelu godinu zivi sa troje alergicara na posebnoj prehrani i 1660 kn

----------


## jelena.O

znam kak ti je, ali oni imaju svoja pravila

----------


## MarijaP

Ako je za vjerovati novinama, svi vlasnici nekretnina ostaju bez doplatka.

----------


## fingertips

Nisam vlasnik ničega, al i da mi idu uzimati, neznam šta bi mi uzeli. Ovu jad i bijedu koju primamo, huh, puno bi se obogatili...

----------


## mačkulina

> Ako je za vjerovati novinama, svi vlasnici nekretnina ostaju bez doplatka.


izašao je novi zakon
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s..._157_3289.html

već će se uzimati i drugi parametri pri dodjeli pomoći iz socijalne skrbi

*Imovinsko stanje* čine prihod i imovina samca ili članova kućanstva.


*Prihodom* se  smatraju sva novčana sredstva ostvarena po osnovi rada, mirovine,  primitaka od imovine ili na neki drugi način (primjerice primitak od  udjela u kapitalu, kamate od štednje i sl.) ostvarena u tuzemstvu i u  inozemstvu sukladno propisima o oporezivanju dohotka, a umanjeni za  iznos uplaćenog poreza i prireza.


*Imovinom* se  smatraju pokretnine, nekretnine, imovinska prava, iznos gotovine u  domaćoj i stranoj valuti, štednja odnosno novčana sredstva na osobnim  računima ili štednim knjižicama, vrijednosni papiri, dionice, poslovni  udjeli, stambena štednja, životno osiguranje i ostala imovina u  tuzemstvu i u inozemstvu. Imovinom se ne smatraju dionice u Fondu  hrvatskih branitelja koje potječu po osnovi statusa hrvatskog ratnog  vojnog invalida iz Domovinskog rata i statusa člana obitelji smrtno  stradalog hrvatskog branitelja.

----------


## Diana72

> ko prvi put, ali će ti valjda vratiti preslike rodnih listevovae i osobne.


Hvala, Jelena.O, tvoj mi je odgovor pomogao. Sad samo trebam skupiti sve potrebno i pričekti sredinu 2 mjeseca, da to sve predam, jer za papire predane prije 15.2. traži se porezno uvjerenje i prosjek primanja od 2012, a ne 2013.

----------


## jelena.O

> izašao je novi zakon
> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s..._157_3289.html


imaš li link na stari zakon, samo da nekaj usporedim

----------


## mačkulina

> imaš li link na stari zakon, samo da nekaj usporedim


bilo je nekoliko izmjena... nemam pročišćen tekst

Zakon o socijalnoj skrbi »Narodne novine«, br. 33/12., 46/13. i 49/13.

----------


## ana.m

Ja ovo s nekretninom nisam ništa shvatila. Što onda, da ili ne!? Neku kažu ako se prima preko socijanig gleda se nekretnina. Mi ne primamo ništ preko socijalnog, običan dječji dobivamo. Kaj sad? A i to mi je glupo. Zamisli nekretnine, stan premali za peteročlanu obitelj koji je pod kreditom....

----------


## prima

gledam za te nekretnine...
evo tu je vodič s mirovinskog za 2014 http://www.mirovinsko.hr/UserDocsIma...-ZOMO-2014.pdf

koliko ja vidim sve je ostalo isto, kao uvjet za dobivanje dječjeg (kod "općih" kategorija) spominje se isključivo dohodovni cenzus 





> Uvjeti 
> • hrvatsko državljanstvo, odnosno za stranca status stalnog boravka 
> u Republici Hrvatskoj 
> • prebivalište u Republici Hrvatskoj najmanje tri godine prije 
> podnošenja zahtjeva 
> • ukupni dohodak do 50% proračunske osnovice po članu kućanstva 
> mjesečno, tj. u 2013. godini ne smije prelaziti 1.663,00 kn 
> mjesečno po članu 
> • zajedničko kućanstvo s djetetom. 
> ...

----------


## Diana72

Da li će zbog ovih izmjena u socijalnoj politici izaći i novi obrazac za dječji doplatak ili se može predati obrazac koji se koristio i prošle godine?

----------


## MBee

Evo ako se slučajno nekog tiče:
Hrvatski zavod za mirovinsko osiguranje obavještava sve korisnike doplatka za djecu, koji će u 2014. godini podnijeti zahtjev za nastavno ostvarivanje prava na doplatak za djecu od 1. ožujka 2014., da ne trebaju dostavljati rješenja/uvjerenja Hrvatskog zavoda za zapošljavanje o ostvarenoj novčanoj naknadi zbog nezaposlenosti, odnosno uvjerenja o naknadama koje je isplatio Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje  za 2013. godinu.
Naime, Hrvatski zavod za mirovinsko osiguranje je iz evidencije Hrvatskog zavoda za zapošljavanje, za sve nezaposlene korisnike doplatka za djecu i članove njihovog kućanstva, informatičkim putem preuzeo podatke o ukupno ostvarenoj i isplaćenoj novčanoj naknadi zbog nezaposlenosti za 2013. godinu, kao i podatke o njihovom statusu kao nezaposlene osobe u evidenciji HZZ (prijavljen/neprijavljen).
Također, Hrvatski zavod za mirovinsko osiguranje je iz evidencije Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje, informatičkim putem preuzeo podatke o ukupno isplaćenim novčanim naknadama ostvarenim u prethodnoj kalendarskoj godini (2013.), po osnovi privremene nesposobnosti za rad, ostvarene prema odredbama Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju, te po osnovi roditeljske brige i skrbi za dijete ostvarene prema odredbama Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama, za korisnike doplatka za djecu i  članove njihovog  kućanstva. 
Korisnici doplatka za djecu, o svim promjenama u ostvarivanju navedenih naknada nakon ostvarenog prava za 2014. godinu trebaju obavijestiti HZMO, u roku 15 dana od dana nastalih promjena.

----------


## lucij@

Cure, molim Vas za pomoć...da nekaj ne zbrljam...
Ako sam dobro shvatila, alimentacija ne ulazi u dohodak?

----------


## a_je_to

> Cure, molim Vas za pomoć...da nekaj ne zbrljam...
> Ako sam dobro shvatila, alimentacija ne ulazi u dohodak?


Ne ulazi.

----------


## filip

Eto mene opet kao padobranac.
Jel mogu rodni listovi biti stariji od 6mj.?
Moji su svi stariji od 2 god. i stariji.

----------


## filip

Jel se može drugi tjedan na poreznu?Jel rano?

----------


## lucij@

> Ne ulazi.


Hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

> Eto mene opet kao padobranac.
> Jel mogu rodni listovi biti stariji od 6mj.?
> Moji su svi stariji od 2 god. i stariji.


naravno da mogu

----------


## filip

> naravno da mogu



Hvala

----------


## L&L

meni je M od 22.10.2013 na burzi, da li treba onda dostaviti poreznu karticu i uvjerenje od porezne te potvrdu od burze i da li opet trebam ja pošto sam na rodiljnom dopustu vaditi potvrdu od hzzo (znam da ste pisale, al evo zbunjuju me određene stvari). Hvala

----------


## pefi

Pozdrav,zanima me dal se povrat poreza isplacen u 2013. racuna kod odracuna djecjeg doplatka?
Bila sam sigurna da nije,al mi sad knjigovoda kaze da je.
Cure koje vec primate,jel se i to racuna u prihod?

----------


## DANIJELA 24

Imam pitanje vezano uz dd.u 2013 sam bila na dopustu za nijegu dijeteta dobivala sam 1663 kn +831 kn dječji doplatak.dali taj dd ulazi u prosjek za ostvarivanje prava za dječji i dali moram na mirovinskom dizati potvrdu da sam dobivala novce za dopust za njegu dijeteta?

----------


## jelena.O

taj dd ne ulazi u prihode, potvrdu o lovi traži na Hzzo

----------


## fingertips

Šta triba od papira za produžiti dječji?

----------


## ani4

Ispuniti zahtjev i potvrde o dohotku za proslu godinu. Meni u poreznoj rekli da predam papire, a potvrde kada budu imali ( kraj 2. pocetak 3. mj).

----------


## ani4

Hm, sad citam da ne treba nositi nista sa porezne, a niti potvrde o rodiljnom. Sa burze su vec prije rekli da ne treba.
Sta samo onda obrazac i potvrdu o placi?

----------


## ženazmaj

> Jel se može drugi tjedan na poreznu?Jel rano?


Ništa nije rano, ja sam prije dva tjedna obavila sve i za dječji doplatak i za povrat poreza  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

cure, iako mi je još puno prerano, malo se informiram o dd. ne kužim kako da si izračunam koliko bismo mi po djetetu cca trebali dobiti jednog dana.
čitam na ovom linku i ne kontam te postotke:
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.aspx?id=100

hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## mona

> cure, iako mi je još puno prerano, malo se informiram o dd. ne kužim kako da si izračunam koliko bismo mi po djetetu cca trebali dobiti jednog dana.
> čitam na ovom linku i ne kontam te postotke:
> http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.aspx?id=100
> 
> hvala na odgovoru


Cenzusne grupe
- prva - ako prosječni mjesečni dohodak po članu kućanstva manji od 543,14 kn onda je doplatak po djetetu 299,34
 - druga - ako prosječni mjesečni dohodak po članu kućanstva 543,14 kn a ne prelazi 1119,53 kn onda je doplatak po djetetu 249,45
- treća - ako prosječni mjesečni dohodak po članu kućanstva prelazi 1119,53 kn1663,00 kn onda je doplatak po djetetu 199,56

Korisniku uz utvrđeni iznos doplatka za djecu pripada i dodatak u iznosu po 500,00 kn za treće i četvrto dijete. To znači da se, uz određenu ukupnu svotu doplatka određenu rješenjem, korisniku dodaje 500,00 kn ako koristi doplatak za troje djece, odnosno 1 000,00 kn  mjesečno, ako koristi doplatak za troje i  više djece.

----------


## Franny

e, super, mona, hvala ti  :Kiss: . nisam se u ono gluho doba mogla baviti još i preračunavanjem i postocima...  :Kiss: .

----------


## Ripcord

Može pomoć? Od 5. ožujka sam opet na HZZ-u, pa me zanima jel da uopće nosim papire sad za dd ili da pričekam par dana, pa onda idem, pogotovo ako mi kad budem na burzi ne treba sva papirologija koja mi treba sad do kraja veljače (a i ne mogu ništa sama obavljati jer sam u krevetu, nego sve drugi rade za mene, pa da ih ne šećem). Točnije, jel se novi djelčji utvrđuje od ožujka ili veljače?

Također, jel se tada (nakon prijave na Zavodu) računam kao da nastavljam s primanjem dd-a ili kao da ga tražim prvi put, s obzirom da nisam predala u roku papire, te što kad se prijavim na burzu sve trebam dostaviti mirovinskom (sve honorare i plaće osim naknade s burze ili ništa)?

----------


## anee02

pozz...nova sam na forumu, imam problem, ako netko zna molim Vas da mi odgovori...primam dječji doplatak vec 2 godine, prošle godine u 5 mjesecu suprug mi se zaposlio, odmah sam nazvala mirovinsko da vidim šta trebam napraviti, gdje prijaviti to da nebi slučajno oni meni uplačivali pa da ima ja to moram poslije sve u komadu vratiti, zena tamo mi je rekla da ne trebam ništa jer ja ionak primam novce za prošlu godinu...da bi sada saznala da mi je zena dala krivu informaciju i dvela me u poziciju da sam napravila kazneno djelo!!!!! da li je netko imao slična iskustva i šta mi je raditi?

----------


## jelena.O

a kolki je bio prosjek ?

kak si saznala da je  kazneno djelo?

----------


## Franny

pa vjerojatno kak je i npr. primanje alimentacije za dijete koje se zaposlilo kazneno djelo, tak se ona boji da ako imaju primanja veća od onih koja su predviđena za dobivanje dd da budu ih tužili, tj. potraživali novac natrag.

----------


## mitovski

Jeste sigurnu da je kazneno djelo a ne prekrsaj?

----------


## jelena.O

ali pošto mirovinsko ima uvida u sve oni da je tako bi joj ili smanjili ili obustavili uplate, a čovek se zaposlio tek u 5mjesecu.

----------


## malena beba

imam i ja pitanje. mm je prosle godine dobio isplatu od osiguranja zbog nezgode. nije mi jasno jel i to moram prilozit ili ipak ne?
mislim, to nije prihod, nego odsteta pa sam zbunjena

----------


## jelena.O

Je li se rješenje za dječji doplatak može tražiti i naknadno dok još teče doplatak

----------


## jelena.O

ok nitko nije odgovorio ,


znači u bilo kojem trenutku dok još teče dd, može se otići na HZMO i dobiti papir da imate dječji za to i to dijete.

----------


## filip

Pozdrav.
Imam 4 djece.Najstariji ima 18.5 god.zavrsio srednju.Za njega sam prosli mjesec dobila zadnju uplatu.On se zaposlio i trebao bi ga poslodavac prijavit.Ja sam danas dobila poruku od mirovinskog da nisu mogli povuc njegove podatke o skolovanju.Neznam kaj im to znaci i dali ja trebam sto javljat u Zajinu?

----------


## filip

I ne planiram ga u 2mj.prijavljivat u zajednicko kucanstvo posto se seli u donji stan.Jel to ok?

----------


## jelena.O

Trebaš im javiti da je završio školovanje i možda da se uskoro seli. Poruka je bila preporučena pošta? Ako da onda imaš broj telefona pa nazoveš svog referenta, imaj pritom broj spisa

----------


## jelena.O

Jedino kaj će te možda tražiti i povrat love od lipnja, računaj i na to

----------


## filip

Poruku sam dobila na e gradjani.Prosli mjesec sam zvala gdina.koji mi obradjuje zahtjev da ga pitam za zadnju uplatu.I da je zadnja ta u 9 posto je gotov sa skolom i punoljetan je.

----------


## filip

> Jedino kaj će te možda tražiti i povrat love od lipnja, računaj i na to


Zasto?

----------


## filip

Referent je rekao da za njega primam dd do 31.8 jer do tada traje skolska godina.Zato sam i zvala jer sam mislila da je zadnja uplata u 7 mj.posto je skola gotova krajem 6.

----------


## jelena.O

Ok onda neće tražiti povrat, nazovi i reci da nije nastavio skolovanje

----------


## celeste

Annee02 , kako što kazneno djelo??? I mi imamo sličnu situaciju. U veljači smo podnijeli zahtjev, ja na rod. d. 1600 kn . MD obrtnik mislim prijavljen na oko 5000 kn . Prvo smo dobili odbijenicu jer premašujemo 50 % prosjeka. Nakon 2 mj dobijemo odobrenje DD jer ne premašujemo nekih mislim 500kn po članu. Imamo troje djece i dobijemo još 500 za treće dijete. Sve ukupno 1 398 kn. Od 3. mj. MD se zapošljava u drugoj firmi i ima nešto veću plaću, pa nakon 3 mj puno nižu.
 Koliko to utječe na dječji doplatak s obzirom da se gledaju  primanja u prošloj godini (2016), a za slijedeću gledat će se za ovu (2017)
Meni ništa nije jasno , ni odbijenica pa zatim odobreno. Ne bih voljela vraćati im lovu ako je preplaćeno, pogotovo jer potvrdu o primanjima /  plaći HZMO sam dobavlja.

----------


## Tiwi

Ako sam rjesenje o razvodu dobila u 10 mj 2017. ulazi li placa bivseg u izracun prihoda? On ne zivi u Hrvatskoj. Hvala

----------


## mašnica

Po novome....i roditelji i djeca moraju biti na istoj adresi, barem boravište...

----------


## ki ki

A kako uzimaju prosjek za izračun?
Zadnja 3 mjeseca ili drukcije?
Možda bi po novom zakonu imali pravo na doplatak.

----------


## jelena.O

uvijek je bilo na bazi prošle godine znači tebi na bazi 2017

----------


## ki ki

> uvijek je bilo na bazi prošle godine znači tebi na bazi 2017


A jel znaš jel uto ulaze regresi i povrat poreza?

----------


## leptirići

Podizem...
Stigao nam novi clan obitelji i prvi put cemo imati pravo na djeci doplatak, citam sto sve treba od dokumentacije, pa me malo buni.
Znaci ako predajem prvi put moram donijet potvrdu od poslodavca i hzzo-a, jer sam na komplikacijama bila od polovice 08.mj prosle godine? Jeli tako?
Dokumentaciju mogu poslat i postom i saljem kopije dokumenata, jesam dobro pohvatala proceduru?

----------


## sara79

Podizem....
Cure ima li vas koje primate dd?

*leptirići* jesi predala papire na kraju?
Sto ti je trebalo sve?
Ako je osoba na komplikacija ili porodiljnom sto se tocno popunjava??? Da je kao radnik ili ostalo pa navesti da se prima naknada od hzzo-a?? ili to nije potrebno jer imaju na uvid u mirovinskom?

----------


## mašnica

Peticija da se izmjeni Zakon o dječjem doplatku i da ga imaju sva djeca, molim potpišite: https://www.peticijeonline.com/izmje...latku_za_djecu

----------

